# Lake Victoria & Basin Cichlids



## dadofnicholas (May 2, 2009)

I found a great LFS that breeds these Cichlids in house. After doing some research on aggression, I am interested in the following fish (see below). I will be getting a 75-gallon tank soon so just planning its new inhabitants. Yes, I have checked out some of the cookie cutter sections. I have also have read different views on numbers. So in your opinion, which of the following fish should I house in my tank and how many of each? Please specify gender if important. Greatly appreciate any help!

Paralabidochromis chromogynos
Paralabidochromis sp. "Redfin Piebald"
Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow"
Xystichromis sp. "Flameback"
Haplochromis sp. "Ruby"
Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga Flameback"


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

its great to hear that your doing your home work before buying.

having kept all of these species and currently keeping many of them i would say this,
the xystichochromis species will inter breed or cross breed. the ruby is realy a very docile fish and the chromogynos and red finned will tear them up.

it depends on if you plan on breeding and keeping the off spring. also on if your goal is a comunity show tank.

general rule of thumb is 1 inch of fish per gallon of water. alowing for displacement of the water my gravel and decore. saftely a 75 can house 45-50 inches of fish. so if the fish are small alow for thier adult size when deciding how many.

i have kept xystichromis kyoga flame back and the chromogynos togather and the chromogynos with sp. flameback.

the ruby and day glow you might be able to get away with but in no circumstances should you keep any fry from a tank with these species kept togather.

sp flame backs and kyoga flame back females are almost exactly the same lookoing so that may be an issue as well.


----------



## dadofnicholas (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, deadman. I really appreciate the comments - it will help me build the right tank for me and the fish.

I originally was thinking about breeding so I could introduce them to more local fish stores. In this situation, would you recommend only keeping one species?

My most recent thought was just keeping a community tank. Based on your comments, can I assume that I should either keep (1) Ruby on their own, possible with Dayglow or (2) Xystichromis species with chromogynos and redfin?

This LFS also has Astatotilapia nubila and Paralabidochromis sp. "rock kribensis" (Mwanza Gulf). To my understanding these guys are aggressive so would they fit well in a community tank with Xystichromis species, chromogynos, and/or redfin? Do you recommend keeping the number species down?

Would you also recommend the one male to several female ratio? Does overcrowding apply to Lake Victoria Cichlids?

This LFS also have Matumbi Hunter and Pyxichromis orthostoma but not considering them.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

the nublis and chromogynos would be a good mix and the rock kribs really arent as agressive as the reputation. the mnwanza rock kribs are really nice fish to keep reat looking as adults. but they look too much like the xystichromis species to keep togather. rock kribs with either red fin, chromogynos, nublis should be ok
the red finned and nublis would also work 
my expierance has been that the redfin and chromogynos are a bit to agressive for the xystichromis types, 
the ruby and day glow might be ok they are diffrent enough.

i always have females present in my tanks this help the males stay colored up at least two females to each male. 
i wouldnot try more than two species with what you have available.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I keep Kyoga Flameback (2m/3F) and Chromogynos (1m/5f) in my 75 and they have never had an aggression problem. The Kyoga's were breeding adults when the young Chromogynos were added. I like the color contrast. I do keep a Red Fin Piebald group seperate though as mine are super aggressive for some reason.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Yes deadman is perfectly correct that the rock kribs are not at all as agressive as the reputation states. I find them to be a very versatile fish. I have kept them with Xystichromis sp. "flameback" and it worked very good. There were no tendencies to hybridization and very little agression. I have also kept the rock kribs with Neochromis omnicaeruleus, Lithochromis rufus, Ptyochromis sp. "Hippo point salmon and Astatotilapia nubila. They seem to do really good with most fish.

Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow" and Paralabidochromis sp. "redfin piebald" works good together.

Xystichromis sp. "flameback" and Paralabidochromis sp. "redfin piebald" did not work. The flameback male spawned with a piebald female.

I find that Haplochromis sp. "ruby" and Paralabidochromis sp. "redfin piebald" works pretty good together if it's a decent size group with at least 10 of each species.


----------

